# SB Live 5.1 an Frontpanel anschließen



## Vatar (19. April 2006)

Hi, wie im Titel zu lesen möchte ich meine Soundkarte an mein Frontpanel anschließen. Leider besitze ich von dieser nur eine OEM-Version, sprich: kein Handbuch. Könnte mir jemand sagen an welche Anschlüsse ich ranmuss um "sound out" und "mic in" zu haben. 

Als direkte Anschlüsse habe ich: *TAD, CD_IN, AUX_IN und CD_SPDIF*.
Vor allem wäre noch interessant welche Pins (gelb, grün, usw) wohin müssen.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen (es ist nämlich sehr nervig jedes mal unter den Tisch zu kriechen um die Kopfhörer anzuschließen^^)
Thx


----------

